# Big Needle Knitting



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Bet you've never seen seed stitch done like this!
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/video-basics/how-to-knit-the-seed-stitch/ml/1
Well, most people haven't. 
This video is a nice demo of seed stitch and an even better demo of using BIG needles. Yes, I know I "shouted" big, but they really are BIG.


----------



## wisey (May 10, 2011)

Yep, they sure are. Thanks for sharing.  Cheers Gina


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Bet you've never seen seed stitch done like this!
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/video-basics/how-to-knit-the-seed-stitch/ml/1
> Well, most people haven't.
> This video is a nice demo of seed stitch and an even better demo of using BIG needles. Yes, I know I "shouted" big, but they really are BIG.


How about knitting with PVC pipes!



__ https://www.facebook.com/KnittingClub/posts/193196424052155


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't think I saved it, but there is a video of 2 young women doing the biggest knitting installation. It was amazing to watch them do the set up with hundreds of cones of yarn. I forget what they used for 'needles.' It was almost hilarious to watch this construction come together but you had to admire their vision, energy and creativity in doing this.

Has anyone else seen this video based on my description?


----------



## wisey (May 10, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> > Bet you've never seen seed stitch done like this!
> ...


WOW! That was awesome to watch. I have some PVC pipes, if I could get the wool I might have a go. 
That's one way of having a workout. Thanks for sharing.  Cheers Gina


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Bet you've never seen seed stitch done like this!
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/video-basics/how-to-knit-the-seed-stitch/ml/1
> Well, most people haven't.
> This video is a nice demo of seed stitch and an even better demo of using BIG needles. Yes, I know I "shouted" big, but they really are BIG.


Wow, it drove me crazy how she worked so far from her needle tips... With continental knitting, you eliminate so much of that movement of throwing the yarn to the front, then the back. You can get two more sts worked in the time it takes to move the yarn forward, then back. I LOVE continental...


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

Being an old knitter, I still have my one inch diameter needles from the '70s and somewhere in my 55 years of knitting books I have a book of patterns using the "big" needles with several skeins of yarn at one time. Talk about fast knitting!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

btibbs, that's pretty impressive, I have to admit. 
I like the seed stitch demo for showing big needles actually being used even though I'm not ready for size 50s and for sure not PVC pipes. I bought some 35s to make an afghan and none of the other demos with big needles actually showed much knitting, which is why I enjoyed the seed stitch demo. But it sure doesn't compare with using PVC pipes and the pipe knitter does a good job of showing how she knits with them, amazing. No need for the gym if you're knitting with pipes.
There is an artist who knits furniture from heavy, plastic cables. I think it must be done by machine because the cables are heavy, but I can't imagine what machine nor how. That was never shown in the web page where I first read about it, just the large spools of cable and the finished pieces of furniture. This is the artist and one of the pieces of furniture I found just now in a quick Google search: http://mocoloco.com/archives/018155.php
Now, that is a video I'd like to see.

Hilda, there is a post of Otis' afghan on this site that shows an afghan knitted with 4 strands of yarn on size 35 needles. After seeing it, I ordered some 35 needles and am going to make an afghan with them: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1847-1.html
This shows the afghan in white: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1847-3.html

If anyone is interested in large circular needles, you can order sizes 15 through 50, circular or straight needles made from wood from this site: http://jenkinswoodworking.com/Knitting_Needles.htm
This is where I bought the size 35s I have. Some yarn shops have the super large needles but not always in wood and wood is the only kind of needle I'm comfortable with. A circular needle is much easier to handle than a giant straight needle. I can't imagine cramming all of the afghan stitches on a 17" straight needle nor fighting with one 30" long.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have made 6 blankets using size 50 needles.(I knit continental.) Yes they go quick, BUT they are really very unwieldy & heavy. I wound up knitting in bed. You use 3 strands of worsted yarn, usually pounders so it is less expensive. I also used only 2 strands of quick & easy or a bulky yarn. I mixed colors to make interesting tweeds. These became my family and friends Christmas gifts one year.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> btibbs, that's pretty impressive, I have to admit.
> I like the seed stitch demo for showing big needles actually being used even though I'm not ready for size 50s and for sure not PVC pipes. I bought some 35s to make an afghan and none of the other demos with big needles actually showed much knitting, which is why I enjoyed the seed stitch demo. But it sure doesn't compare with using PVC pipes and the pipe knitter does a good job of showing how she knits with them, amazing. No need for the gym if you're knitting with pipes.
> There is an artist who knits furniture from heavy, plastic cables. I think it must be done by machine because the cables are heavy, but I can't imagine what machine nor how. That was never shown in the web page where I first read about it, just the large spools of cable and the finished pieces of furniture. This is the artist and one of the pieces of furniture I found just now in a quick Google search: http://mocoloco.com/archives/018155.php


That would certainly cause _major_ carpel tunnel problems


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

btibbs, either I didn't see his finger-/hand-knitting the furniture when I first read about it or forgot, either being equally likely. I can see at least carpal tunnel in his future. Hopefully, he will also have good ideas that won't require his using his hands to knit cable.


----------



## Thats me (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a pair of UK 20 mm needles and they are great fun to knit with. I did a demo for my daughter using 6 strands of yarn. They make nice warm scarves and knit up really quickly. The biggest needles I had before were UK 12mm and I used one along with a 5mm needle for *odd pins* knitting.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats me, I'll have to look up my conversions from US sizes to mm, but here in the US, we used to have what was called condo knitting which used something like a size 35 needle with a size 15. It gives a lace effect. Now, I'm going to have to Google odd pins and condo to see if they are the same and check the needle sizes. Condo knitting was popular here in the 70s from what I have read. I was in my 30s then, but didn't knit, so never had the experience. Gee, all the things I missed. The forum member, pfflyer, who made Otis's afghan sent me a photo of a big-needle dress knitting pattern. It is very much like one posted on Lion Brand's web site. Lion Brand uses Speed Stix for the dress, their size 50 straight needles.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've done afgans with those big ones!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> > Bet you've never seen seed stitch done like this!
> ...


I saw this and FLIPPED OUT! How cool!


----------



## peggyw (Mar 7, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I don't think I saved it, but there is a video of 2 young women doing the biggest knitting installation. It was amazing to watch them do the set up with hundreds of cones of yarn. I forget what they used for 'needles.' It was almost hilarious to watch this construction come together but you had to admire their vision, energy and creativity in doing this.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this video based on my description?


----------



## peggyw (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I saw it on utube and was amazed at the creativity of this project,


----------

